# actual moneymaking methods?



## itorroella9 (Nov 12, 2022)

the very few people who posted methods here got banned, u niggas talk about everything except getting money


----------



## attarde75 (Nov 12, 2022)

be beautiful, fuck bourgeois and pick up expensive watches.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Nov 12, 2022)

g4P


----------



## Verse (Nov 12, 2022)

do jobs that require no work e.g. security job, then do side hustle for passive income while using your job to fund surgeries, apartment and side hustle


----------



## nigerianmanlet (Nov 12, 2022)

start SMMA lead gen (local businesses pay you to get them more customers pretty much) and just fraud your testimonials. if you have good website and sales letter it’s free money. 

even better is that when you start actually getting clients you can post real testimonials


----------



## ChadpreetMaxxer (Nov 12, 2022)

indeed.com is a great moneymaking method


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> start SMMA lead gen (local businesses pay you to get them more customers pretty much) and just fraud your testimonials. if you have good website and sales letter it’s free money.
> 
> even better is that when you start actually getting clients you can post real testimonials


I will kill you faggot its already saturated so stop telling everyone


----------



## Pretty (Nov 12, 2022)

People who dont know how to make money are legit some of the lowest IQ individuals


----------



## itorroella9 (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> People who dont know how to make money are legit some of the lowest IQ individuals


i know how to make money i just want more


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> start SMMA lead gen (local businesses pay you to get them more customers pretty much) and just fraud your testimonials. if you have good website and sales letter it’s free money.
> 
> even better is that when you start actually getting clients you can post real testimonials


Is this actually legit and are there any good courses


----------



## nigerianmanlet (Nov 12, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Is this actually legit and are there any good courses


you’re a lazy cunt I can already tell you won’t succeed with this

go on YouTube it’s all there for free


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty said:


> I will kill you faggot its already saturated so stop telling everyone


You fucking dirty jew butch ass jewy


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> start SMMA lead gen (local businesses pay you to get them more customers pretty much) and just fraud your testimonials. if you have good website and sales letter it’s free money.
> 
> even better is that when you start actually getting clients you can post real testimonials


So you need a site ? And this site gotta be a marketing site ?


----------



## nigerianmanlet (Nov 12, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> So you need a site ? And this site gotta be a marketing site ?


you need a site to email to the business owners in your niche that you’ll be cold calling.

they won’t be receptive to your pitch over the phone 99% of time, so you’ll ask for email and send them to your site which will do the selling for you

you won’t send them to the home page btw, but you’ll send them a page containing a video sales letter explaining what u do (fb ads, Google ads, sms, email marketing etc.) and always relate it to profit / revenue and their niche.

if you call up gyms, or dentists , or whatever the fuck, just say

“i worked with John at xxxx ( use a real business name btw) and helped him scale to $30k per month with his (enter niche business here)”

and just fill the video with fake testimonials like that , with pictures of real businesses in that niche.

NOONE WILL CALL THOSE BUSINESSES so you’ll never get caught.

at the end of video have a CTA and tell them to book a free ‘strategy call’ below, have a button that goes to a calendly embed on another page on your site so they can book the call themselves (this is very professional so they’ll believe the larp).

all of this has to look professional and legit.

you get them in the call, ask them questions, amplify their pain (if their in call with you they obviously have a problem with getting customers), then explain what you do, and close them

there are hundreds of vids online you can watch that go in more depth.

it took me 5 days and $30 to setup and I’m onboarding my first client Monday.


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Nov 12, 2022)

nigerianmanlet said:


> you need a site to email to the business owners in your niche that you’ll be cold calling.
> 
> they won’t be receptive to your pitch over the phone 99% of time, so you’ll ask for email and send them to your site which will do the selling for you
> 
> ...


And they say Nigerians are scammers . Thanks my nigga this sounds like my thing since I have experience with marketing (facebook ads)


----------



## Crusile (Nov 13, 2022)

Pretty said:


> I will kill you faggot its already saturated so stop telling everyone


develop cancer irl


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 13, 2022)

Be a Becky and make OF


----------



## WhiteBlackpiller (Nov 13, 2022)

Sell fake drugs to kids. Buy some oregano (should be around 2 euro's) and market it as weed to some elementary schoolers. Try to sell 1 gram for 3-4 euro's. cost/profit ratio is insane. 100 grams of oregano cost 2 euro's yet you sell it for 300-400 euro's. It's not an amazing way to make money but it's a decent side hustle. You can't get arrested so there is no risk, because you are indeed selling those kids a legal spice instead of cannabis.


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 14, 2022)

It's easy, people will just hand you money for free and buy you expensive things! Or do you mean you're a guy? oh in that case it's over, you should have been more specific


----------



## fauxfox (Nov 14, 2022)

Get a useful degree then get a job. Stop looking for shortcuts it will harm you long term.


----------



## itorroella9 (Nov 16, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> Get a useful degree then get a job. Stop looking for shortcuts it will harm you long term.


i do have a job and i'm also studying, i still want more


----------



## BucketCrab (Nov 16, 2022)

WhiteBlackpiller said:


> You can't get arrested so there is no risk, because you are indeed selling those kids a legal spice instead of cannabis.


Yeah, you won't get in trouble for selling weed, but you'll get in trouble for actual fraud.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 16, 2022)

Just add value


----------



## itorroella9 (Nov 16, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Just add value


i need metods nigga not sum philanthropic shi


----------



## GazerGazer (Nov 23, 2022)

itorroella9 said:


> i need metods nigga not sum philanthropic shi


ong im tryna swipe sum shit lol


----------



## seth (Nov 24, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Just add value


how much you make from your forum


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 24, 2022)

$700 a month


----------



## AlphaLooksmaxxer666 (Dec 6, 2022)

gambling


----------

